# Question about Vollrath



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

After way too much obsessing over cost/value, and having had a chance to handle a few pieces, I've decided to pony up for several pieces of Tribute and then add more from time to time. A few hundred to get exactly what I want vs. some compromise that I'd have to live with from now on seems reasonable enough. My question is about lids-- does anyone know if Vollrath lid sizes are standard across all of their lines, standard for the industry, or if one must buy matching lids to fit the Tribute products? Considering that they aren't tri-ply, it seems that anything that fits well would be fine. Anyone know what lids work and what doesn't with Tribute?

Also, the stainless interior 12" fry pan with the silicone handle (not non-stick) is packaged and sold in twos. Anyone want the second one if I order a pair?


----------



## powerviolence (May 19, 2012)

I'm not sure about the lids, though it's a good question since I was in the market for some Vollrath pans. I don't have much experience with them though, are they worth it? There prices are not unreasonable, so I can't imagine it being a loosing situation for me. What do you think of them?


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

If you're talking about the Tribute tri-ply, I think they're excellent. This is based on having handled a few pieces and not actually having cooked with them. Of course I have cooked with other brands of tri-ply. Vollrath is industrial looking and feeling. I still don't have any info about whether generic lids will work. I'm waiting on a quote from a NY restaurant supply and will probably order soon.


----------



## powerviolence (May 19, 2012)

I was talking about the company as a whole really. I am not familiar with any of there products.  Just looking for some solid saute' pans, and Vollraths have peaked my interest.


----------



## salparadise (Mar 19, 2012)

PowerViolence said:


> I was talking about the company as a whole really. I am not familiar with any of there products. Just looking for some solid saute' pans, and Vollraths have peaked my interest.


Yes, the company overall has a good reputation. They make a huge number of industrial food service products in addition to a few different lines of cookware. Tribute is their high-end multi-ply line, but the probably sell a lot more of the less expensive all aluminum stuff. The ins and outs and comparisons have been discussed at length in other threads. Most people consider them a good alternative to all clad--a bit less expensive and a whole lot less consumer-retail-trendy.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Vollrath makes great stuff. That doesn't mean that every line will be suitable for your purposes. 

Vollrath Tribute is great stuff and well suited for the home cook who wants or needs multi-ply, likes or doesn't mind Tribute's industrial look, and doesn't mind spending a fair amount of money, isn't looking for a "set" discount. Note that Tribute lids, because of the handles, are very expensive. Is it as good as All-Clad? Yes. For everyone? No. 

If you're really after high performance cookware, you're not going to want tri-ply for everything; and at the end of the day you're going to want a motley set of pans, pots and stock pots. Carbon steel, cast iron, enamel-over-cast, etc., disk-bottom stainless all do some things better or equally well but for less money. 

When it comes to good cooking, cookware is pretty far down the ladder compared to ingredients, palate, technique and just plain paying attention. 

BDL


----------

